# KDL - Kimberley Diamonds



## System (25 February 2012)

Goodrich Resources Ltd (GRX) has acquired interests in a portfolio of tenements prospective for gold and copper-gold in a specific geological region of New South Wales known as the Macquarie Arc. This geological domain hosts world-class large tonnage porphyry-style copper-gold ore deposits and several smaller tonnage epithermal gold deposits.

The Company also holds interests in three projects within the Northern Territory, all of which are at the application stage. These projects are considered underexplored and have potential for the discovery of gold mineralisation similar to the Callie deposit in the Tanami area and the recently discovered Twin Bonanza deposit.

http://www.goodrichresources.com.au


----------



## System (16 May 2013)

On May 15th, 2013, Goodrich Resources Limited (GRX) changed its name to Kimberley Diamonds Limited (KDL).


----------



## piggybank (7 January 2014)

When the last post was added on the 16th May (this year), it was 28.5 cents. Today it closed (up 8%) at $1.055 nearly a 4 bagger in that time. After all they say that *diamonds are a girls best friend!!*

I'm just surprised that it's progress hasn't been highlighted previously


----------



## piggybank (8 January 2014)

Up 7% today on larger volume - Closed at $1.13


----------



## piggybank (15 January 2014)

Update:-


----------



## System (22 March 2017)

On March 21st, 2017, Kimberley Diamonds Ltd (KDL) was removed from the ASX's official list 
in accordance with listing rule 17.11, following shareholder approval to remove the Company from the official list.


----------



## pixel (22 March 2017)

R.I.P.


----------

